# commercial  grow room



## viper (Apr 25, 2009)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5DsC_fUVqk

daanng , talk about start small and work your way up man! . 


doh!!!!!! if this has been posted before but ,  looking thru 46 pages ??? naa


big picture of the whole indoor grow set up .  sweeeet as !


----------



## SoHIGH (Apr 25, 2009)

lol ....... That guy aint got nutten on some of the guys here...IMO that is


----------



## greenfriend (Apr 25, 2009)

dude knows what hes doin, but hes small time compared to us cali folks


----------



## ishnish (Apr 25, 2009)

ha! i got this video on DVD.  helped me a lot when i was starting out.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not bad for a personal grow, although I am all about automation when ever possible.  Speaking of which, I am going to post something in that regard...


----------



## viper (Apr 26, 2009)

i hear ya ,  i perfer soiless myself 


 to make sure that i understand the ventilation system, starting with the 2 air pump box . one box has the coal filter and noise filter connected to it to the casement window and , the other box ... well , is it just fresh air and not connected to the coil filter at all ? is that correct ? meaning ones pumping out the used air and the other is pumping in fresh?


----------

